#  > Bazaar >  > Gevraagd >  Zoek met spoed inschrijfadres of kamer max 300

## Brahim85

Hoi Allen. Ik zoek zsm een inschrijfadres in Utrecht of klein kamertje ik werk full time ben teamleider in voeding industrie zorgzaam en rustig iemand ben etouzine aub zsm nodig mocht iemand wat hebben hoor ik het gauw inscha Allah. Gr Ibrahim

----------

